# Posting pictures of kids in the bath to Facebook



## Shrijnana (Jan 14, 2007)

OK, so what are your opinions about this? DH just posted a picture of the kids in the bath and I feel a little uneasy, but don't know if my fear is overblown from media hype. FWIW, DH has lots of FB friends, many of whom he has never met personally. That's the part that bugs me.

I'm thinking of asking him to remove it, but before I do I need others' opinions. Are the concerns about posting bath pictures overblown paranoia, or am I on the right track to be concerned?

The kids are toddlers, if that makes a difference. One boy, one girl. Only above the waist is visible in the photo.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

You're on the right track to be concerned. I'd honestly worry more about CPS being called and involved than about pedophiles, but I'd still worry about the second. I'd ask him to remove it and replace it with a different cute photo of the kids that captures their personalities.


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Are you saying their genitals are exposed? It could be reported and you could be warned or have the account shut down.

If not, then IMO it has same the "risk" of being misused as other photos. And if you are concerned, then don't put any up.


----------



## Purple*Lotus (Nov 1, 2007)

A friend of mine puts a washcloth over her child's genitals when taking bath pics.


----------



## Shrijnana (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow, I hadn't even thought about CPS! No, no genitals. I'm sure DH would be careful about that. But are even above the waist shots a concern?


----------



## honey-lilac (Jun 30, 2009)

I feel awkward even having the photos printed at Walgreens or whatever for the exact same reason. My kids' bath photos are SO CUTE, one is a boy and one is a girl and they're toddlers. Sometimes their genitals are exposed (not intentionally, they're action shots mostly and sometimes they stand up at the wrong time) but I could care less, nudity is not an issue in our home and no one but myself is going to see it anyway. But I still print them low-quality on our home printer rather than send them to Walgreens with the rest of the pictures because I don't want someone getting ideas. I hate this paranoia society.


----------



## Skippy918 (Jul 15, 2008)

I freaked out when we got some old slides from when I was a baby developed into pictures and there were a whole slew of naked ones. My mom told me that naked pics were popular in the 70s. Thank goodness the company we sent the slides to didn't call CPS.


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Google: Arizona bathtub photos Walmart

You'll find an article that explains why I'd worry about CPS. "Common sense" isn't common.


----------



## momtoS (Apr 12, 2006)

I am leary of any kids photos...I don't post any.


----------



## Fujiko (Nov 11, 2006)

When i posted bath pics of my dd on flickr with the tag 'bath', there were lots of hits from ppl searching the site with that term. just sayin.

nak


----------



## dogretro (Jun 17, 2008)

I am okay w/ tub photos if it is above-the-waist, or the kid is positioned so that no genitals are showing. I think it is incredibly hypocritical that companies can have ads w/ nakey bums or pix of kids in the tub & it is fine, but for parents, it is not okay. I would whip that argument out in a second if anyone said anything to me.

There is one pic of my kid in the tub w/ her friend on my friend's fb page. I am totally okay w/ it; there is nothing more going on than there would be in a pool photo. Pix of kids on the toilet on the internet, now THERE is something I just do not understand!!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

With just above he waist showing? No, I don't think it's a big deal, personally, and CPS would not even be a concern, IMO. BUT, that's my comfort level. You seem uneasy about it, so ask your DH to delete them, or adjust the photo album settings so that the pics are private, and only viewable to those you are okay with seeing it (ie close family members, food friends).

I think I have posted a couple bathtub pics online of my boys, but there were so many bubbles foamed up from the jets that they had them up to their neck and covering most of their faces.


----------

